# Trapping gun?



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

What gun do you use to dispatch trapped animals? Or do you use a gun at all? 
I have a Browning Buckmark and it does alright. I was thinking something bigger though like a 22 mag. I like the handgun though as I don't have the room to carry a rifle. 
I used to have a Rough Rider revolver with the 22lr and 22m cylinders and I wish I still had that. 
So what do you guys use?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I use a rough rider. It's hard to beat for a trapline gun. You can beat the crap out of it and not care because it's so cheap. I suppose you could use a Ruger Single Six, but then you'd actually have to take care of it. I would like to hear some other opinions on the matter though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd see if I could find a used Ruger Single Six convertible, or even pick up a new one. I know that the old 3 screw model that I have has been through thick and thin with me over the last 40 years that I have owned it. It has a couple of battle scars but it still shoots true with either the .22lr or magnum rounds.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

A friend in Alaska, that does a lot of trapping, swears by FMJ .17HMR. I did some testing when the round first came out, and we were looking a doing some chamberings in it. Lots of power, but if you don't want to do too much damage, the FMJs are awesome. 

You can get the Ruger single six in HMR, but I would really like to have a BearCat chambered in HMR.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Most of my dispatching is on ***** and fox so I don't need a lot of power, plus I'm right on top of them to do it. I use a Beretta 22LR. It's light weight and accurate. The largest animal I dispatched with it was a bobcat back in the mid 70's, one shot...dead.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't know why anyone would need a .22 Mag to dispatch trapped animals, even a .22 LR is overkill in my opinion. Back in my trapping days a .22 short or CB cap was my preferred dispatch round.....I didn't like big holes in the hide or skinning around fractured skulls. Of course you need a revolver to shoot these low powered rounds, the one I used and still own is a Colt Peacemaker. 

I generally carried a rifle or a shotgun in addition to my pistol. I guess I don't understand why you wouldn't have room for a rifle as well.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> I don't know why anyone would need a .22 Mag to dispatch trapped animals, even a .22 LR is overkill in my opinion. Back in my trapping days a .22 short or CB cap was my preferred dispatch round.....I didn't like big holes in the hide or skinning around fractured skulls. Of course you need a revolver to shoot these low powered rounds, the one I used and still own is a Colt Peacemaker.
> 
> I generally carried a rifle or a shotgun in addition to my pistol. I guess I don't understand why you wouldn't have room for a rifle as well.


 When I go out I have a giant backpack with all my trapping gear in it. And I walk the whole line instead of ride in a truck or atv. I could carry a rifle but its so much easier to have a gun on my hip.
I understand that the 22lr is plenty big if you shoot them in the head but I like to save the skulls and don't want to damage it.
Last year I shot a bobcat in the side and it took 2 shots to dispatch it. That was my only reason to ask.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

With the traplines we ran when I was a kid, we used a Single Six with mostly .22 shorts. And if we ever caught a skunk, we would shoot them with a .22 pellet gun. For some reason the pellet guns wouldnt make the skunks spray, but they would still die (but they would leak a little). 

I like Polarbear's suggestion honestly. You still get the simplicity of a revolver but at a much lower price than a Single Six and you can drop it in the mud without feeling bad.

Heck, if you were looking to save some green you could always pick up a North American Arms convertible with the long barrel or pick up a Cricket and have Lonetree sell you the conversion kit to make it lightweight. The Cricket would have some benefits as it is small and light weight, but you could shoot a skunk from a distance without fear of being sprayed.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I am almost too embarassed to say that I don't own a 22...so I use my 38 revolver. I don't sell fur anymore, just bounties and furs for myself, so I don't worry about the little larger hole.


----------

